# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Oct/Nov '19 Lite Challenge: Cartographer's Bookmark VOTING TIME

## Bogie

Oct/Nov '19 Lite Challenge: Cartographer's Bookmark!
This month's Challenge was to create a mini-map that could be printed on a bookmark 2" x 6" or something close to that.
We have 10 entries for you to vote on.
Check out the Thumbnails of all these entries, but don't forget to click on each one so you can see them at full size.

CLICK HERE for Challenge Thumbnails & Large maps

Be Sure to Check The Full Size Maps, don't just look at the thumbnails.

We have an amazing selection of 10 entries and you can vote for as many or as few as you like.
The voting is always hard because we have a lot of great maps here.

The voting will last for 3 days and the winner will receive a shiny silver compass!

Regardless of who you vote for, please don't forget to REP everyone you feel deserves it.

----------


## waldronate

That's typical. Missed it by THAT much. Other folks did fine work and in a timely fashion.

I'll leave my reminder of critical process here in case anyone finds it useful.

----------


## bkh1914

A lot of great entries this month.
I wanted to vote for most of them.
It was difficult to narrow it down.

----------


## Bioluminescence

These were all lovely and I thought the bookmark prompt was super fun.

I did notice the names in damonjynx's map and wondered if they were people in an rpg group or something?  Felt like a special present to a group of friends, and it made me smile.

----------


## - JO -

So much amazing bookmarks ! Congratulations to you all... very difficult choice this time !

----------


## DrWho42

> A lot of great entries this month.
> I wanted to vote for most of them.
> It was difficult to narrow it down.


agreed! a lot of top contenders  :Smile:

----------


## Kier

Great Job Everyone! Some beautiful bookmarks for sure.

----------


## damonjynx

> These were all lovely and I thought the bookmark prompt was super fun.
> 
> I did notice the names in damonjynx's map and wondered if they were people in an rpg group or something?  Felt like a special present to a group of friends, and it made me smile.


A special group indeed. The names are those of my family; Mason (3) & Cooper (3 weeks) are my grandsons, Wayne & Sam are my son & daughter in law, Helen is my sister in law and Rose is my wife. Nice pick up and I'm glad it made you smile, thanks for the compliment!

I struggled narrowing down my vote to 3, my usual habit; I could easily have voted for 5-6. All the entries certainly had merit. Some very nice work by all.

----------


## mixerbach

I would like to lodge a formal complaint! By continuing to present such a formidable, creative group of entries every month, you make it seriously difficult to vote for one, two, or even three!  :Wink: 

In the end, I narrowed it down to the entries from *ChrisCB*, *Cédric H.*, and the illustrious *Mr. Bogermeister*. Congratulations to everyone who got an entry up, regardless. I think that every one was a wonderful addition to the challenge.

----------


## Bogie

> I would like to lodge a formal complaint! By continuing to present such a formidable, creative group of entries every month, you make it seriously difficult to vote for one, two, or even three!


Complaint noted, now get back to work!!  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

Congratulations to ChrisCB, Great bookmark!!  Silver compass coming right up!

Lots of great bookmarks, thanks for participating everyone!

----------


## mixerbach

*Congratulations ChrisCB!* 
Well done, sir! Great job, everyone else who participated!

----------


## ChrisCB

Thanks you !!! Wow... such an honor. Really. Ive not prepare anything to say. I just want to thanks my parents and my wife for their support, my computer to have a failure just after the vote and all the people on this forum for their kindness, their talent and... (this last thank you is not a joke)

Wait what is this music ? Aaah, my speech is too long... Sorry...

----------

